# Center Channel mount: flush vs angled bracket.



## charmingtedious (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a HT system consisting of Boston CR77 Left and Right, CR67 satellites and CRC7 center channel. I like how well matched it is, but as I'm finally doing a permanent install in a new living room, I'm curious about which option you think is preferable. There is some built in room correction with Audessey 2eq.

The CRC7 center speaker has a passive radiator, and includes a keyhole for flush mounting, but is also compatible with Boston's CRB bracket, which sets the speaker a couple inches off the wall and allows for angling. I'm trying to decide between 2 options:

*Option A: Keyhole mount*
+ less back wall interference
- not able to angle


*Option B: CRB Bracket mount*
+ able to angle 10° downwards toward viewing position
- further from wall= more back wall interference


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

I would go for B. 
The "amount" of interference does not change per se. The speaker radiates exactly the same amount of sound energy backwards, wrapping around the face/baffle. It's the slight difference in distance and hence time before reflecting off wall, that will shift the interference to different (lower) frequencies.

cheers


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with AJ


----------

